# Oregon is my new favorite cryptid



## Honey Crust (Dec 18, 2018)

Was out traveling on the west coast with my boyfriend (Kyle) and his partner (Ryan) at the beginning of the month, and this is one of the creepier stories from that trip.

We decided to drive through the night from San Fransisco to Portland, so we fixed up the back of the SUV into a lil sleepin nest, so that way one of us would sleep, while one would drive and one would co-pilot. I took first sleeping shift, and woke up about four hours later and decided I was good to go. Ryan was driving, so Kyle and I switched and in the process some dude who we were passing got a glance at my tits and got super excited about it, so good for him. It was then that I noticed the engine light was on.

California is a long ass fuckin bitch, and so Ryan and I switched right before we got into Oregon. As soon as we crossed into the state lines, a really dense fog crept into the mountains we were driving through, and at times was so thick and dense and dangerous that I had to slow myself down to 35mph at some points. Ryan woke up in the middle of all this, thought he was still dreaming as everything was shrouded in cloud, and promptly went back to sleep. I pulled over at the next rest stop so he and Kyle could switch spots, and Kyle got some weird snacks out of a vending machine.

I continued to drive with Kyle as my co-pilot, and about half an hour later he said that his stomach was hurting, and that I should pull over at the next rest stop or gas station. I saw one of those big blue signs that tell you which services are available for your next exit, and it said that a gas station was there. I pulled off the highway into what looked to be a ghost town, no lights on, no one around, all covered in mist. It put a really weird feeling into my gut.

We drive to the gas station, the brightest thing in the town. The lights above the pumps were blinding, which I appreciated, but also found strange as when we turned in, our headlights passed into the windows of the building and I caught a glimpse of nothing. No snacks, no coolers, not even a desk. Whatever, there was a portapotty outside, so I pulled in front of it to let Kyle do his business. I still had a weird feeling in my gut, so I kept my eye out for anyone walking out of the mist to murder us all. It was at that point that Ryan decided it would be fun to make a loud, weird noise in his sleep. I jumped and almost punched him in the face in my terror. A great time was had by all.

Kyle eventually finished up and stepped back into the car. He remarked on how lucky he was that the "portapotty had just been serviced earlier that day," as per a service log inside the door had stated. I said that was "weird considering this gas station is abandoned," and Kyle remarked that it couldn't be, the lights are on and the portapotty had just been maintained. I pulled around and shone our headlights into the windows of the gas station, showing us nothing but a few broken desks and chairs. It was then that Kyle suggested we get out of there asap, and I was inclined to agree.

We left town and got back onto I-5. Immediately after merging back onto the highway, we passed another one of those big blue services available signs. It was completely blank.

An hour passed and I was feeling tired, so I pull off at the closest exit and Kyle and I get out to switch at the top of the off ramp. It's like 3 in the morning, there's no one around, It seemed like a safe enough place to do so. I got out of the driver's seat and decided to stretch myself a little bit, when I saw Kyle whipping around the front of the car. I asked him whats going on and he tells me that theres a car coming up the off ramp. I glanced behind us to find nothing, no one around for miles. I told Kyle this and he just stopped, his face producing a look of the most utmost confusion.
"I saw headlights coming up that ramp, I know I did."
"I'm sure you did, I don't think you didn't, but there's no one around us now."
"Dude Oregon is fucking weird I don't like this."

We got into Portland around 5am, ate breakfast at The Roxy (lovely place, super gay, highly recommend it) and then went back to the car and all three of us slept for another 3 hours. I woke up, and drove us to Burnside so Kyle and Ryan could continue "sleeping" while I got some exercise in. We enjoyed the time we spent there, and got to see Apes of The State, Dogtooth & Nail, and Sparkle Carpet play a show which was really nice. We all pitched on the only hotel we got on the trip, three of us to a bed wasn't bad at all (It was actually really fucking great), and the hotel was next to a cemetery nestled between a bar and a dispensary which was something. We left for heading north the next day, and as soon as we crossed over into Washington, our engine light went off. We all kinda got really stoked on that.

Oregon is fucking weird.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Dec 19, 2018)

*I've heard stories like this!*

*I'll be posting here in the near future of an encounter me and my friend Rick experienced in Waldo Canyon west of Manitou Springs which is west of Colorado Springs, Colorado back in June of 1996.*

*BTW: Waldo Canyon had a bad fire back in 2012. You still cannot enter the trail head off Highway 24, but recently the U.S. Forest Department opened part of it where you can enter off Rampart Range Road.*


----------



## Tude (Dec 19, 2018)

That did sound rather creepy! Thanks for the read.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 19, 2018)

That's why us Oregonions have the slogan, "Oregon is a nice place to visit, but please leave afterward"


----------



## Chazten (Dec 20, 2018)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *I've heard stories like this!*
> 
> *I'll be posting here in the near future of an encounter me and my friend Rick experienced in Waldo Canyon west of Manitou Springs which is west of Colorado Springs, Colorado back in June of 1996.*
> 
> *BTW: Waldo Canyon had a bad fire back in 2012. You still cannot enter the trail head off Highway 24, but recently the U.S. Forest Department opened part of it where you can enter off Rampart Range Road.*


Yooooooooooo by far the creepiest vibes I’ve ever gotten hands down has been south of where your talking about, off old stage road just west of the broadmoor area in the springs. Forest road 379, have your head on a swivel if you ever camp out here people. I’ve found some weird altar type shit around, we’ve seen silhouettes just standing around in the distance, birds cawing all night long that don’t actually sound like birds. Place freaks me the fuck out


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Dec 20, 2018)

Chazten said:


> Yooooooooooo by far the creepiest vibes I’ve ever gotten hands down has been south of where your talking about, off old stage road just west of the broadmoor area in the springs. Forest road 379, have your head on a swivel if you ever camp out here people. I’ve found some weird altar type shit around, we’ve seen silhouettes just standing around in the distance, birds cawing all night long that don’t actually sound like birds. Place freaks me the fuck out


Thanks for sharing this! I've heard some stories about that area including Manitou Springs!


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 20, 2018)

it is a varied and magnificent place


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 24, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> That's why us Oregonions have the slogan, "Oregon is a nice place to visit, but please leave afterward"



YOU'RE A NATIVE OREGONIAN TOO???

til.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 24, 2019)

Ha, great story! Spooky shit.


----------

